
Apple Won't Be Serving Its Dogfood to Kids Attending Apple Coding Camp - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/6001925/apple-wont-be-serving-its-dogfood-to-kids-attending-apple-coding-camp
======
DerekL
> And while Tim Cook just touted Apple's new Swift Playgrounds iPad app as "a
> powerful new way for kids to learn to code," the campers won't be eating
> Apple dogfood this summer.

That's because the Swift Playgrounds app won't be finished until sometime in
the fall.

